# please help - Marbella



## Dan G (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

I am currently living in Dubai but have been thinking about a move to Marbella,
just wanted to know what it is like living there and is it an expensive place to live!?

Do they have a good expat community? and where are good places to go to meet people?

I would be looking at getting a fully furnished 2 bed apartment could anyone advise on rough cost and what websites are good to find them?

any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan G said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am currently living in Dubai but have been thinking about a move to Marbella,
> just wanted to know what it is like living there and is it an expensive place to live!?
> ...


hi & welcome

yes, Marbella is one of the more expensive areas of the south coast - have a look at page 4 on the 'useful links' sticky at the top & you'll find some links to national rental websites, soyou can get an idea of what you'll be getting for your money

will you be looking for work?


----------



## Dan G (Jul 5, 2011)

thank you for the quick reply!

i will go an look at page 4 now. do you live in marbella your self?
no will have a job waiting for me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dan G said:


> thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> i will go an look at page 4 now. do you live in marbella your self?
> no will have a job waiting for me.


There are a few posters on here who live in and near to Marbella - "Shiny Andy", "Brocher", are two that spring to mind and there have been quite a few queries about living there recently, maybe try typing in "Marbella" into the search function at the top right hand corner of the Spain forum - I'd post the links up for you, but I'm on my netbook and its not cood for copying and pasting lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a read of this recent thread - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/84947-central-marbella.html


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

welcome to the forum Dan,

yes it is expensive specially puerto banus where i live....
but not so hot like dubai ...i have been there in april it was
like a sauna.........


----------



## Dan G (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Brocher!

Enjoylife! surely it cant be more expensive then dubai where you pay over 1000£ a month for a 1 bed apartment? what is the night life like? yeah its a bit on the hot side today 48 degrees!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Marbella is a district, it stretches from Cabopino to the East and San Pedro to the West.. a distance of about 25km.

Due to that prices can vary from about 300€ a month to 30,000€ a month. If your work is based somewhere specific then live near to that


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

if you need a good website for properties....rentals and purchase
venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia i think one of the biggest WS for spain.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

enjoylife said:


> if you need a good website for properties....rentals and purchase
> venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia i think one of the biggest WS for spain.....


 yes, that's a good one.................and one of the 5 (I think) on our useful links sticky


----------



## Dan G (Jul 5, 2011)

thank you for all your help!


----------

